# First Breeding of CPDS!



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Well today my CPD's spawned today. And now I am busy siphoning eggs, but pictures soon to come!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Congrats! did they spawn in moss? I have a few I've been keeping but not really looking for eggs. Wondering where the best place to look would be...


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Six said:


> Congrats! did they spawn in moss? I have a few I've been keeping but not really looking for eggs. Wondering where the best place to look would be...


They spawned in the java moss. Yesterday males were chasing females into the moss and than I saw them spawned right in front of me.

I am surprised because they are usually shy and I found out they dislike a lot of filter flow. So by stuffing sponged in my Top Fin 10 HOB, it diluted its force.

Some people usually do this route:

Tank 1- Houses all the CPDS.
Tank 2- Seperate 1 male and 1 female in a cycled tank with java moss.
Tank 3- Houses all the fry

Some people have more tanks to keep each generation separated. CPD's are also egg and fry eaters so best to separate or if there is enough plants you could see if some fry survive long enough.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Very AWESOME site on the growth of an egg to fry stage, hopefully I can get some good pictures myself .

http://www.danios.info/fish/margaritatus.aspx


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

I found fry in the main tank! I was swishing around the java moss and I saw a fry cling to the glass . Hunting time!

Seeing I have fry already, they must have bred a few days before :O

4:25 PM


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

The eggs hatched! Either yesterday when I was at the inauguration or today.. Having to stay up since 4 AM till midday I was knocked out so I was unable to check out the CPD tank.

They just hatched so not freeswimming yet, and because I do not have an uberleet camera to take pictures of I am borrowing them from this site.( http://www.danios.info/fish/margaritatus.aspx) And this is what they look like currently:










They do not swim to move much UNLESS you move em yourself by moving a net towards them or a siphon, but they just cling to the glass.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

And now my Fry Sorter :S.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Very very cool. I want to get another small tank to use as a pearl spawner. That is IF I have any males.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Nice job!  I'm going to check out that site- very awesome photos. !

edit- just foudn some more cool photos of Danio rerio in the lab- 
http://www.cas.vanderbilt.edu/bioimages/animals/danrer/zfish-devel.htm

that's the early development of the egg- they use D. rerio due to it's very clear egg and thus easy to see developmental process.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Update:

The CPD's recently spawned yesterday and collected around 10 eggs, I think that only 1 or 2 females mated and missed a bunch of eggs.

But for now here is a picture of the tank with the new anubias barteri, nana, and windelov fern.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats! I've seen a few fry swimming around in my tank too, so they must be pretty prolific.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Update!

Prolific fishies, the fry are growing big and one fry already looks like a mini CPD adult without his/her colors.

I just did a siphon and finding around 20+ eggs.

Time to find another grow out tank .


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

congrats mine breed pretty regularly. in an all moss tank i think the fry love the moss


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

I've read all your posts with interest and learned that 'CPDS' is definitely some sort of a fish!!!

Thank you!

Now, would anybody be so kind and state just what that 'CPDS' and that other 'CDP', o something along that abbreviation means in plain English, or in plain Latin, or in whatever slag is that written?

Please, make that Forum enjoyable to anybody.

I'm sorry that I'm the only one in the whole World, who likes to know.....


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

edwardn said:


> I've read all your posts with interest and learned that 'CPDS' is definitely some sort of a fish!!!
> 
> Thanks you!
> 
> ...


Celestial Pearl Danios


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hehe, you weren't the only one who wanted to know...


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I was getting ready to do a google search to find out what that ment. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Free Swimming!



















The Adults.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Woo! Nice pics. How long do you think until they are grown?

I looked at the adults in a LFS and they have the tiniest mouths I've ever seen on an aquarium fish. I couldn't imagine how small the babies mouth's must be. Feeding them must be hard!


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Zapins said:


> Woo! Nice pics. How long do you think until they are grown?
> 
> I looked at the adults in a LFS and they have the tiniest mouths I've ever seen on an aquarium fish. I couldn't imagine how small the babies mouth's must be. Feeding them must be hard!


I think I read around 5+ months is sub-adult... maybe more or less.


----------



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

Those guys are so neat - colored like brook trout. I've never seen any in a fish store. They have some in one display at the Cincinnati/Newport Aquarium.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Fry around I guesstimate....3 months maybe. Big enough to eat Baby Brine Shrimp.



















Now for the dog!












Lord Nibbler said:


> Those guys are so neat - colored like brook trout. I've never seen any in a fish store. They have some in one display at the Cincinnati/Newport Aquarium.


I also was unable to find any of these in any stores and lack of LFS in my area. But if you look around on fish forums you could happen to find a breeder.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Best pictures I can get of the current eggs I have at the moment and are actually hatching right now. Around 20+ eggs.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

What do you feed the newly hatched fish? Or do you let them feed off the microscopic stuff in the tank? What do the adults each since their mouths are so small?


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

lildark185 said:


> What do you feed the newly hatched fish? Or do you let them feed off the microscopic stuff in the tank? What do the adults each since their mouths are so small?


I would think anything microscopic the newly hatched fry can snack on the pelia. Though I never see them do that. But I do feed freshly hatched brine shrimp and Hikari First Bites, just in case they are able to eat.

The adults eat flakes, hikari micro pellets, hikari first bites, freezedried bloodworms, baby brine shrimp.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

No picture this update but I did fine some fuzzy white eggs.(found around 4 fuzzy eggs out of the 20+) The whole egg was white and fuzzy, is this because they are unfertilized, moldy/old.. or another reason?


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Usually the fuzzy ones are unfertilized. Fertilized eggs would form a protective barrier to prevent fungus, although it is still possible for the fungus to attack. So 4 out of 20 seems more like unfertilized to me. 

Are you on your way to having a CPD farm so you can sell some?


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

lildark185 said:


> Usually the fuzzy ones are unfertilized. Fertilized eggs would form a protective barrier to prevent fungus, although it is still possible for the fungus to attack. So 4 out of 20 seems more like unfertilized to me.
> 
> Are you on your way to having a CPD farm so you can sell some?


I would hope and like to, to answer both of your questions. I am new to shipping fish when the time comes though, could always pick up in Maryland :S.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

1:38 AM Pictures update! Best pictures I got so far and I am completely clueless with using macro on my digi. But here goes .

These are my oldest fry.










The Freeswimmers.





































The Freshly hatched.










Crazy dog :S.









Also hosted on this forum which gives a closer look.
http://www.celestialpearldanio.com/viewtopic.php?p=3761#3761


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Dude that is awesome! I hope to get them breeding in my 10g. Keep us updated please!!! Great forum too!


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

I found a few dead fry they were not freeswimming yet but at the young stage that they still clung to the glass or plants. I am unsure why but they were very tiny than the others who are at least a bit bigger. I would think maybe they were just the runts who died.

I also moved the 20+ fry to a 5 gallon hexagon tank. Also I realized I have not seen any spawnings in a while now, and have not found any eggs in the past week or so? Any ideas?


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

any changes in temperature, water or feeding habits?


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Can you say spoiled?

29 gallon just for CPD fry and the cories/otos .





















lildark185 said:


> any changes in temperature, water or feeding habits?


Nope :/... but I have not found any dead fry lately.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

wish me luck, my CPD spawned.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> wish me luck, my CPD spawned.


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Question for you. The fry, when they are free swimming, where do they hang out? top or bottom? It'll help me decide what live food to give them.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your baby fry look good! I'm surprised you don't have sponges over your filter intakes. Aren't you concerned that your fry will get sucked up into your filter?

BTW - love the dog!


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> Question for you. The fry, when they are free swimming, where do they hang out? top or bottom? It'll help me decide what live food to give them.


Freeswimming they roam everywhere top and bottom.



Tex Gal said:


> Your baby fry look good! I'm surprised you don't have sponges over your filter intakes. Aren't you concerned that your fry will get sucked up into your filter?
> 
> BTW - love the dog!


My free swimming fry were a few months old and any other fry that were free swimming stayed away from the filter intake tube. But in the same day I added the non-freeswiming fry and some eggs as well as added sponges on the intake tubes.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

I found out that the CPDS will spawn in a baseball sized amount of java moss instead of the basketball size that used to be in there. I guess give them some sort of plants and they will get jiggy in it.

Rescaped the tank:


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

What's in the floater? 

I think I am going to "rescape" the 2.5 gallon breeder I have for now....Especially if I do betta again. Your area infront of your fish tank resembles mine. Pipettes, cups, tweesers, food....


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> What's in the floater?
> 
> I think I am going to "rescape" the 2.5 gallon breeder I have for now....Especially if I do betta again. Your area infront of your fish tank resembles mine. Pipettes, cups, tweesers, food....


Lol I was tired and did not feel like cleaning the area on the table.

I was using the floater as a fry grow out tank but I moved the 3 oldest that was in there and all the younger fry in the 2 hexagon tank into the 29 gallon. So there is nothing in the floater but a few plants and bulbs.


----------



## maxima (Feb 23, 2009)

Any update on the dog ? 
He's hilarious [smilie=l:


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't know it is the different between zebra danio and CPD on their actual fry growth rate, or the different methods we raise fries, my zebra danio fries reach 1/2 inch and look just like adult( the 5th weeks after hatched).


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't know it is the different between zebra danio and CPD on their actual fry growth rate, or the different methods we raise fries, my zebra danio fries reach 1/2 inch and look just like adult( the 5th weeks after hatched).


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a cloud of cpd fry now. I put ht eadults in a tank with betta and a single 4 week old danio fry. I will breed more later.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

It has been a while since an update, of around the 20+ fry I put into the 29 which were free swimming to freshly hatched either they are hiding or eaten by the bigger fry or just died. But I do have the first 3 older fry that now has coloring and seems to be all female and about 10 more smaller fry.

Also my CPD breeding tank has not spawned in a while now, and it seems because I am not feeding any live BBS only variable I have not been doing lately.


----------

